# Lumps in breast? Non-related?



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi I'm not sure I ought to raise it here but I am anyways:

For the past month or so I have had a lump in my breast. Another one has since appeared - nowhere near the first one, but in the same breast. I haven't mentioned this before as this is primarily a thyroid-related forum and secondly I thought the lump would clear up by now as I have had blocked milk ducts in the past. When a second lump appeared I had the urge to mention it and wondered if anyone else on here has had the same.

Symptoms are below:

- Right breast has 2 lumps - the oldest one is bigger and is hard, firm and immovable - as if it's fixed itself to my ribcage. The newer one is more rounded, on the other side of the breast and smaller.

- Right breast hangs lower than the left one when I check in the mirror. Aerola is also bigger and the nipple looks as though it's being pulled down it. Well, there is more aerola above the right nipple than there being an equal amount of it if that makes sense.

- I am not on a period at present, but this has occurred even when I'm not menstruating.

- Excessive sweating under my arms.

- Dull aches in my right shoulder blade, neck, collar bone and ribcage - not all the time but comes and goes.

- No family history of breast cancer.

I have been to a doctor in the past about lumps in my breast and I felt so embarrassed about consulting them when all it happened to be was a cyst associated with my cycle. Since I have been getting this pain I am now not so sure and would like an opinion if possible.

Thanks!

Jo xxx


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

I, too, have had breast lumps and thyroid problems.

I've asked both breast and thyroid consultants and both of them say that there is no known link between the two. I have a family history of breast cancer - so I was fairly surprised when it was thyroid cancer which got me!

I think it's always worth getting breast lumps checked out - better safe than sorry.


----------



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi thanks for your reply. 

I am planning on seeing the doctor tomorrow about this as this is now worrying me a bit.

I have had some speculation on the possibiliy of having thyroid cancer since my first ultrasound (not the one I've just had) revealed my thyroid as having another blood supply. I'm now wondering that since the vascularity of the thyroid is no longer there that this blood supply has now moved. I sound like a doctor now...yikes.

Red blood cell count has been high in the past. Last year it was 4.94 (3.80-4.80) and again in January 2013 at 5.33 (4.94-4.80).

I'm probably now self-diagnosing but I'm wondering if I have a problem with bone marrow on top of the Hashi's. Why is Hashi's so confusing and cause so many problems???

Jo xxx


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

There is a link between Hashi's/Hypothroidism and PCOS-Which can cause cystic breasts.
I've had them. My doctor wanted a mammogram and ultrasound (confirmed cysts) and they can get large and painful. 
Any good gyno will want to follow up on the lumps even of they're just cystic.


----------



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi thanks for your reply Keba.

My mother was diagnosed with PCOS but when I had an ultrasound it was normal. This was when I had painful periods at the time. I also had a CA125 blood test and that was normal, too. I think that was to check for ovarian cancer.

I did have a blood test to check my ESR levels for endometriosis. Again, normal, too.

I haven't been referred to a gyno as the doctors don't consider me to have any problems. Unless...I suggest a referral to a gyno myself...

So I take it I have no endometriosis or ovarian problems if everything is normal. That's all I can assume.

Jo xxx


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

How are they monitoring your cysts and how long ago was your ultrasound. 
What did the Doctor say and do you check yourself regularly to feel for changes in the lumps?


----------



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi thanks for your reply. 

I wasn't sure if you meant the abdominal ultrasound or breast ultrasound so I've included explanations for both. 

For the abdominal ultrasound on the ovaries I had the first one done in 2005 and the second done in 2011 I believe. This was whilst I was under the care of my previous doctor practice. No ultrasound done on my abdomen since but they mentioned something about the thickness of my endometrium? I can't remember what exactly but they put it in millimetres unless this is a routine thing they tend to put in their reports...

As far as the lumps in my breast are concerned I only had one ultrasound done in 2005 as well and that was under the care of my previous doctor practice. I changed to my current doctor last year.
The doctor performed an aspiration (all I remember is getting a needle put in my breast and after looking up aspiration it is this) and said that it was a blocked milk duct. I don't know if that translates into "cyst". I was then told by the surgeon who conducted the aspiration that cysts are pretty much harmless and aren't worth worrying about.

The doctor I was with at the time - and who referred me for everything done on my breast cyst back then - did not request for me to update them on the lumps. And to be fair I thought the lumps would be a one-off.

So with this doctor I am with now - they have said for me to come back if the breast/nipple changes in appearance (I take it that means if it goes red or develops sores). This has not happened as such but it's increased in size - whether that means the cyst is bigger in size I'm not sure but to complicate matters my period has now started and I can only assume the increase in size is due to my period.

There are other lumps that have appeared in my breast (smaller ones) which I told the doctor about at the time and I now have a scan date for next Friday.

The doctor said they don't think it's cancer but that it's a lump.

I do usually check myself regularly for lumps, but because of my history of lumpy breasts in the past I put it down to first of all ovulation and then a period. At the time I didn't think it was anything to worry about as I've always been told by doctors in the past that any cyst in the breast is harmless and can be left alone.

Jo xxx


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

Good they are following up.
Cysts aren't always harmless and my Doctor explained sometimes cancer likes to hide behind cysts. Hopefully it's a simple cyst considering your history. These do increase in size with cycle changes. I had a 2 cm cyst in one breast and two smaller ones in the other. The Doctor wanted me to go in if it didn't go away in a month. Well It didn't. It did go away after 3 months.


----------



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

Keba said:


> Good they are following up.
> Cysts aren't always harmless and my Doctor explained sometimes cancer likes to hide behind cysts. Hopefully it's a simple cyst considering your history. These do increase in size with cycle changes. I had a 2 cm cyst in one breast and two smaller ones in the other. The Doctor wanted me to go in if it didn't go away in a month. Well It didn't. It did go away after 3 months.


Hi thanks for your reply.

Yes it is good they're following up.

This particular one has persisted throughout the third cycle too. Hopefully once they aspiriate it it'll be fine but it's frustrating how they keep coming back. This is the second one in nine years that has caused me hassle.

Jo xxx


----------



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi

I've seen the consultant and radiographer who did an ultrasound on my breast.

Nothing abnormal to report - just dense breast tissue as I am slim.

So it seems like what has happened is that my doctor has examined a huge accumulation of dense breast tissue thinking it was a cyst/lump.

Jo xxx


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Glad to hear everything is ok!  You can never be too careful, and better to err on the cautious side.


----------



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

bigfoot said:


> Glad to hear everything is ok!  You can never be too careful, and better to err on the cautious side.


Definitely!  The consultant I saw agreed with me about my doctor mistaking it for a cyst. But yes, better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

Here is a copy of the letter I have received and that has been forwarded to my doctor:

"Thank you very much for asking me to see this lady who presents with a 2 month history of discomfort in the right breast together with a lumpy texture to the tissues. Her symptoms have been intermittent, occasionally radiate around the ribs to her back and sometimes are severe enough to disturb her sleep. They do not however appear to be cyclical nor have they been severe enough to require analgesia. She has also been concerned about the possible appearance of lumps, perhaps more so on the right than on the left. I note a previous history which was characterised by a blocked milk duct 9 years ago. There is no family history of breast cancer and she is nulliparous.

On examination her left breast felt normal. On the right breast tissue felt unremarkable. No abnormality is apparent on ultrasound scanning and I have therefore been very reassuring and discharged her back to your care."

First of all:

"They do not however appear to be cyclical *nor have they been severe enough to require analgesia*." - Yes, they have been severe enough to require analgesia, I did not take any analgesia because I am on thyroxine and therefore unsure of what painkillers to take since I am hypothyroid!!

"*On examination her left breast felt normal. On the right breast tissue felt unremarkable.*" - That's because you, the consultant, simply swept your hand over my breasts when you examined them and did not feel for the tissue with your fingers like my doctor did!!

"*No abnormality is apparent on ultrasound scanning*" - No, no abnormality is apparent on ultrasound scanning but the radiographer told me during the scanning I have dense breast tissue. The counsultant even told me at the follow-up of this finding so why omit to speak of this dense breast tissue???

And what has confused me all the more is that why this consultant, if that is what he is, did not write down that I take thyroxine since he asked me during the consultation what medication I take and I replied that I take thyroxine???

I don't mean to rant but this letter took the biscuit.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear this. I'm afraid that while we thyroid folks tend to be meticulous about details, many others are not, including even some in the healthcare field. If you are unsatisfied with the report I would bring it up to your regular doctor on the next visit.


----------



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

bigfoot said:


> Sorry to hear this. I'm afraid that while we thyroid folks tend to be meticulous about details, many others are not, including even some in the healthcare field. If you are unsatisfied with the report I would bring it up to your regular doctor on the next visit.


No worries. The thing was, because I was getting stressed out over this letter I had a little flare-up (my thyroid felt uncomfortable) I have complained to the department in question and will mention something at my appointment tonight.


----------



## Sadface (May 12, 2014)

I have a lump in my right breast too, right under the areola. I first discovered it 2 years ago. I freaked out but I didn't want to go to the doctor. I still haven had it checked out. It's still there, I'm not sure if it has gotten bigger or not. My lump is hard/rubbery, smooth, about 1 cm long. And I can "squeeze it away" so it stays away a little while before returning. But it's there. I'm not too worried anymore though since so much time has passed. But sometimes I think it might be cancer anyways and that's what caused my neck lump and why I feel more dead than alive. But my neck lump is on the left side in the neck, on the thyroid, so I think it's unlikely. But, since I do suffer from anxiety, yes, I get worry spells about it still. Sometimes.

I hope your ok.


----------



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

Sadface said:


> I have a lump in my right breast too, right under the areola. I first discovered it 2 years ago. I freaked out but I didn't want to go to the doctor. I still haven had it checked out. It's still there, I'm not sure if it has gotten bigger or not. My lump is hard/rubbery, smooth, about 1 cm long. And I can "squeeze it away" so it stays away a little while before returning. But it's there. I'm not too worried anymore though since so much time has passed. But sometimes I think it might be cancer anyways and that's what caused my neck lump and why I feel more dead than alive. But my neck lump is on the left side in the neck, on the thyroid, so I think it's unlikely. But, since I do suffer from anxiety, yes, I get worry spells about it still. Sometimes.
> I hope your ok.


Aww, thanks for reply. Yes I'm fine thanks. Hope you are well. Lumps in breasts are terrible and worrying arent they.


----------



## Sadface (May 12, 2014)

Jo853 said:


> Aww, thanks for reply. Yes I'm fine thanks. Hope you are well. Lumps in breasts are terrible and worrying arent they.


Yes, I acctually hate having breasts, lol. At one point in my life when I was terrified of just breast cancer (my aunt had just passed away due to it) I acctually asked my gyno about removing both of my breasts. But he didn't think it was such a good idea. 
But after that I did relax, I wasn't so paranoid anymore. Until I felt this stupid lump. But now, again, I'm much more relaxed. I hardly think about it.


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

I've got lumps too... 21 yr old male.

I went to my doctor and she preformed a breast exam. She said they are my lymph node and I tried to get her to get me an image study...

They're about a centimeter each. I got back to my hometown so I'll speak to my other doctor.

My lumps are round and moveable except for a few mated ones. They aren't hard like stone, but they don't squeeze like a squishy toy.

I have similar nodes under my jaw line.


----------



## Sadface (May 12, 2014)

visc said:


> I've got lumps too... 21 yr old male.
> 
> I went to my doctor and she preformed a breast exam. She said they are my lymph node and I tried to get her to get me an image study...
> 
> ...


It could very well be lymph nodes, they can swell sometimes. I've had large ones in my groin for 10+ years, my gyno told me it's normal. You could ask to do a biopsy, men can get breast cancer too.
My brother (44 years old) just had one done on a breast lump he found. The lump did hurt but it turned out to be a fat lump, nothing bad.


----------



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

visc said:


> I've got lumps too... 21 yr old male.
> 
> I went to my doctor and she preformed a breast exam. She said they are my lymph node and I tried to get her to get me an image study...
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about that Sadface.

The lump I have in my breast is still there and the side of my neck now has an enlarged lymph node. When I saw the doctor about it last they said it was well-defined muscle. Since when is well-defined muscle a round lump?


----------

